# Intro



## rnkydnk (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello everyone! I stumbled across this blog site and thought I would check it out. I was surfing the net about boatbuilding and divergent things started happening. Actually, I am contemplating building my own small boat. I would like to find plans to build a boat that will suffice for everything (fishing, sailing, transoceanic cruising, etc) and really inexpensive. Its hard to find luxury liner stuff in a used skiff budget, lol. Seriously, does anyone know of plans for a skiff similar to the Gheenoe? I thought about retrofitting an old narrow fiberglass bass boat, but the rotten transoms seem daunting. Probably gonna do an epoxy layup over foam plug. I would like to make it with a small removable sunfish/gaff rig mast, but mostly it will be used for shallow fishing. I like the fishing kayak scene/ but rotomoulded disposable boats just don't turn me on. If I could find a 1940s Grumman Guideboat (wide aluminum canoe with transom); THAT would be the brass ring for me. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome RN! I know of a few designers, Timm Smith, Bateau / Boat Builder Central (Jacques Mertens), and Glenn L which have quite a few designs. Several folks here have built from their own designs so you are in good company. Ask a lot of questions, we love to talk boats!


----------

